# Bookworm deluxe won't open



## irishjack37 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have loaded Bookworm deluxe onto my HP laptop running Vista. I can't get it to open. When I click the desktop shortcut the Microsoft message: Did you start this comes up and when I click it the screen goes black and the cursor spins and spins and spins and spins. I have loaded the game from both a cdrom and downloading it. Can anyone help?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
did the game installed properly?
try to run it in Windows XP Compatibility
right click on the shortcut -> properties -> Compatibility -> tick run this in compatibility with
and choose windows XP SP2 or SP3


----------



## irishjack37 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Rockmaster, yes I tried it in compatibility XP SP2/Administrator but it didn't work. I think it installed OK, but won't open or run! May have to give up on this game. 
Irishjack37


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Try uninstalling it and reinstalling it in Compatability Mode


----------



## irishjack37 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Redeye3323, I've tried that a couple of time,did not work. For some reason it just will not open and run on the p/c. My wife loaded same game from a cdrom and it worked fine on her p/c. I've tried a different cdrom and download from Popcap games, but no luck. Something on my p/c is stopping it from running and I don't know what. 
Irishjack37


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to turn off UAC and see if that helps

press start and type in the search box:

UAC

you should find this: "Change User Account Control Settings"

click it and turn UAC off (move the slider all the way down) restart your PC and try to run the game again

(when you turn off UAC, all the windows messages warning you when opening a program will disappear)


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Another line of thought would be to see if it's a firewall blocking it or something.

If RockmasteR's suggestion doesn't do the trick (you may want to reverse the procedure if not since it lessens PC security a bit), we'll see if something else is blocking it.

What Firewall and Anti-Virus software do you have?

Also, is your wife's PC a Windows 7 PC as well?

Cheers,
-Redeye


----------



## irishjack37 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks RockmasteR and Redeye, This game is not worth spending any more time trying to get it to play. I do appreciate you efforts and help. 
Irishjack37


----------

